# Details Emerge On Australian Lawsuit Against ISPs For Failing To Stop Piracy



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"They send us a list of IP addresses and say 'this IP address was involved in a breach on this date'. We look at that say 'well what do you want us to do with this? We can't release the person's details to you on the basis of an allegation and we can't go and kick the customer off on the basis of an allegation from someone else'. So we say 'you are alleging the person has broken the law; we're passing it to the police. Let them deal with it'."
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20081217/0159503147.shtml

2nd Comment
"This just in:

Banks sue highway dept for failure to stop bandits escape via roads."

They forgot to mention that the driving instructor to the driver of the getaway car is also being sued.


----------



## Aussie_matu (Oct 20, 2007)

Dose anybody think that this is going to hold us back not only as a country but individually. If this dose go on our people are going to be seen as... well very stupid and what I think is also bad is this will stop a lot of people going to the internet altogether stopping not only a generation of Geeks but also stopping the non-Geeks from learning and achieving the most they can.

I've filled out many things to stop this including one from my own ISP and nothing seems to be stopping it. I don't know why they're doing this i just hope that they stop before its to late.

Nice post :up:


----------

